# Would you scrap this for PM



## erogers36 (Apr 1, 2010)

I said no! till my 12 year old took a hammer to one and said dad i found gold


----------



## erogers36 (Apr 1, 2010)

well lets see


----------



## erogers36 (Apr 1, 2010)

ok on the bottom of that chip was gray rubber


----------



## erogers36 (Apr 1, 2010)

thank you A t & t lol


----------



## Irons (Apr 1, 2010)

I keep one in the house in case the power goes out. The cordless wonders don't work if they rely on mains power.


----------



## texan (Apr 1, 2010)

I got interested in this hobby about a year ago...I had come by a few cell phones some time before and I was board one afternoon and took a screw driver to one...."whoa...what's this...looks like some gold." Since then I have learned not to out of hand say there is no gold in something until I disect it and look at it thru my microscope...You just never know where the stuff will pop up. A friend turned me on to this forum and I have been watching it and reading the manuals etc for close to a year. It was more than 6 months before I felt I was ready to start with a process or two...and I have somewhat of a chemistry lab background..my first job in high school was as a lab tech with an oil field services outfit that my dad was a research engineer at. I am still not ready to tackle anything with Nitric in it. Right now the AP process is working just fine...I am not in a hurry about jumping ahead too fast.

Texan


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 1, 2010)

I sense wisdom emanating from Houston. 8)


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 2, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> I sense wisdom emanating from Houson. 8)


As do I.

There is precious little to be gained by jumping in with both eyes closed and nary a clue. 

I had hoarded scrap for over two years before I attempted my first refining. It was accomplished with Hoke in one hand, and chemicals in the other. There is a serious amount of knowledge to be gained by reading her book. 

Harold


----------



## butcher (Apr 3, 2010)

old telephone equiptment used alot of gold, I heard very old relay's could have almost an ounce, I suppose if true these were made when gold was 32.00 ounce. more modern phone as with electronics have learned to put the bare minimum of gold in them.


----------



## trashmaster (Apr 4, 2010)

there is alot of Gold in telephones and phone equipment ,, un plug your phone line and look at the cable end; and look atthe phone jack also Gold plated.. almost all phones with LCD display the board behind the LCD screen is Gold plated under the solder mask..and many times the key pad has Gold plated contacts or the board is also plated under the solder mask.. :lol:


----------



## erogers36 (Apr 4, 2010)

butcher said:


> old telephone equiptment used alot of gold, I heard very old relay's could have almost an ounce, I suppose if true these were made when gold was 32.00 ounce. more modern phone as with electronics have learned to put the bare minimum of gold in them.



ok that take me back
32.00 an ounce 
gass .50 a gal
smokes .50 a pack
VCR weighed 50 lb and the only people that had them were schools.
on the TV was ch 3 5 8 & 13 
We played outside all day because nobody had video games, and lawyers were broke because nobody sued anybody....man those were the good ole days.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Nov 11, 2012)

erogers36 said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> > old telephone equiptment used alot of gold, I heard very old relay's could have almost an ounce, I suppose if true these were made when gold was 32.00 ounce. more modern phone as with electronics have learned to put the bare minimum of gold in them.
> ...



I remember when MTV played music....... and a remote was 1 of us getting up and turning the knob and playing with the antenia, then giving up n smackin the TV and it came in good enough.....


----------



## resabed01 (Nov 11, 2012)

Pantherlikher said:


> I remember when MTV played music....... and a remote was 1 of us getting up and turning the knob and playing with the antenia, then giving up n smackin the TV and it came in good enough.....



LOL, I remember the TV remote being me mastering the changing of channels with my toes!


----------



## Auggie (Nov 11, 2012)

Check the points on the various contacts you find in the various phone mechanisms. I believe some are Pd.


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 11, 2012)

Man oh man you all are lucky, you had TV's??? Bugger, all i had was a box with a picture glued to it, i could watch it for hours, then change the picture and watch it for a few more hours. :mrgreen: 

Deano


----------



## glondor (Nov 11, 2012)

You may also find a chunk of lead in the hand set.


----------



## Sodbuster (Jan 8, 2013)

glondor said:


> You may also find a chunk of lead in the hand set.




Was it lead or zinc ? I've seen a big chunk of zinc mounted in the base unit too. Remember how the base would get drug off on the floor when trying to stretch it to the kitchen to stir the spaghetti sauce? 

Don't forget too, the garage door opener had to get out of the car and turn that handle in the middle of the door.

Ray


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 8, 2013)

erogers36 said:


> butcher said:
> 
> 
> > old telephone equiptment used alot of gold, I heard very old relay's could have almost an ounce, I suppose if true these were made when gold was 32.00 ounce. more modern phone as with electronics have learned to put the bare minimum of gold in them.
> ...



Ha Ha!
I remember having to pull out all the tubes and take them down to the drugstore once every few weeks and replace the bad ones.  Then someone had to sit next to the TV with their hand on the vertical adjust to keep the picture from rolling.


----------



## NoIdea (Jan 8, 2013)

Jimmy said:


> Then someone had to sit next to the TV with their hand on the vertical adjust to keep the picture from rolling.



Yep, i just drank a little more until my eyes rolled at the same frquency as the tv, then it was sweet. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jan 8, 2013)

I buy lot boxes at a local auction and my moto is...
If I can't sell it and make money, it's completely disected to see what's in there hiding.
It's amazing how 1 phone has crap and another identicle 1 has treasures.
The lot boxes are also excelent for the gold plated glass as no one wants Christmas glasses in the middle of summer.
It's also fun as heck destroying things that once cost a fortune. Like the 1st "cell phone" 20lb shoe box.
BS.
Always looking for a bigger hammer head for my 12inch handles...


----------



## ilikesilver (Mar 28, 2013)

this came out of a bell desktop phone from the hotel my wife works at. it has some pms. one green board with gold circles were the numbers were, and then one brown board, junk board but it has some pm value also. tim


----------



## ilikesilver (Mar 28, 2013)

oh yeah and a big chunk of led in the hand set


----------

